# Z32 seats in a Z31



## coolanthony (Dec 2, 2008)

Can Z32 seats fit in a Z31? I just bought mine and the guy who had it before me put buckets in that I don't particularly care for but I have always liked the seats in the Z32. If they do fit, would they need to be custom fit?


----------

